# Any Recommandation for a new guitar player



## hero182 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi, i'm new to the forum as well as to playing guitar. I'm planning to buy my first guitar but however i don't know much about it. I have been doing some research about it. I was just wondering if anyone has any recommand brand or guitar for a first timer like me and I do have a budget of about $400cda-$500cda. Also if you know any guitar shops in or near markham i would appreciate it you can tell me where. Thanks in advance. :smile:


----------



## ZeroFret (Aug 1, 2008)

Welcome to the world of guitar!

You should try looking at some Yamaha, Seagull or Art & Lutherie guitars in that price range. I would also highly suggest you get a case too. These usually have to be bought seperately. Cases can come in either "hardshell" or "gigbag". Gigbag cases are light and you can usually strap them onto your back. They obviously don't offer the same level of protection.

The Yamaha FG700S and FG720S are fine guitars with solid tops. I like the Art & Lutherie guitars as well since they seem to have nice necks and decent playability. You should also get any new guitar "set-up" so that the neck is adjusted properly (with a slight relief) and the strings are not too high up on the fretboard making it hard to play. I find most guitars when new just really need a slight neck adjustment and maybe the saddle lowered a bit to make it much easier to play. 

The best course of action is to get out there and take a look at some guitars in person. Even if you cannot really play you can at least try one on for size. The store sales person will be more than happy to play any guitar for you so you can hear it. I am not sure what local music stores you have in Markham but I am sure there is probably a Long & McQuade store in your region.

Have fun!

ZF


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Yep that's some good advice from zerofret. Also, if you have any guitar playing buddies have them try out the guitars for you and let him give you an honest opinion. Usually salesmen are just eager to sell and they don't care if they sell you a crap instrument as long as they get commission. Not all guitar are created equal, so I don't recommend buying online or whatnot (since you never get the chance to try it first hand).


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

The very best advice is what noobcake said.. Find a friend who plays well... Also the kind music you are interested in playing. If you ask a classical player to help you with a steel string, their advice will be of limited value. As to guitar sales persons.. They usually know nothing, or if they do, they use it to their advantage, not yours. An exception to that is at the 12th fret. I really respect those folks. Dave or Brian are great. Perhaps I shouldn't mention stores, but if I have commited a sin, I'm prepared to burn for it, so let me continue sinning!!! I would avoid Canada's largest retailer (hint.. it has an L and an M in the name) like the plague! The Arts in Newmarket is also pretty good, see Kevin. The new Cosmos on Leslie is much better than before and the staff seem to have gone through an epiphany of sorts. They are actually pretty good. Ray is quite knowledgable without being pushy. 
Bottom line get someone you know and trust to help you.


----------



## hero182 (Aug 10, 2008)

Dang....L & M was the store I was going to tomorrow to see or buy a acoustic guitar because that's the closest store to me other wise I would need to go to Scarborough town center to check out Walter's music store. Also since I'm a noobie in the world of guitars. hehe .what else do I need other than the guitar, picks and case?? Do you mind giving me a link to the site to new cosmos rbbambino?? thanks. I think I might take your advice on the Yamaha FG720S it's looks pretty well made. Thanks for the advice. I have another question. Which is easier to play acoustic or electric because i'm getting a lot of mix messages from websites. Some says electric is easier to play and other says acoustic is easier.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

You should get the following to start out: the guitar (of course), a case, some picks, a strap and a chromatic tuner. As for going electric or acoustic, that's entirely up to you. Electrics are physically easier to play due to the fact that they generally use lighter gauge strings than acoustics and therefore hurt your fingers less. But once you start developing some callouses on your fingertips, this is a non-issue. Anyhow if your into rock music and whatnot, get an electric, if you're more into learning some folk/sing-a-long while strumming chords kinda thing, an acoustic will probably suit you better.

Edit: For learning purposes it doesn't really matter whether you go electric/acoustic, later on once you get serious about the instrument you're probably going to end up playing both to a certain extent anyways. So if you start with an electric you're probably going to eventually pick up an acoustic as well and vice versa.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

don`t overlook used guitars, you can get a used one of much higher quality than a new one for that money. Just take your time don`t rush into a purchase you may regret later...who among us hasn`t done that ?


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

Walter's has always been a waste of time... for me anyway.
All of this is subjective and if you are like me, you will make all the mistakes possible then just write it off to learning the hard way!!
Cosmo is at www.cosmomusic.ca You will notice that Doyle ***** is doing a clinic (Taylor guitars) on Aug 27th. If you go and like his style of playing, then you have good taste in music (hah) and should continue looking for a good guitar. Above all else you should get a guitar that is easy to play i.e. low action and that you really like to play. If you take it in your arms and it feels, smells and sounds good to you, then you have the right guitar!!! Everything else is secondary. If playing guitar doesn't become a passion for you, then you will most likely not succeed. The bitter truth. IMHO.


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh.. I don't want to give you the impression that visiting any guitar store is a waste of time... It sure doesn't prevent me from going and looking. Poor choice of words in my last post. The more you look the better informed you will be. You must must must keep yourself from making a quick decision, because it will most likely be the wrong decision. Again, find a good player to go with you. Someone that doesn't like spending your money!!


----------



## hero182 (Aug 10, 2008)

hehe, right now i'm really eager to just get one to learn but however i do want my guitar to last me a while before i get a new one so i'm fighting my urges to get buy one and start practicing. But since i'm heading downtown during 22-24 for a convention i might check out some stores there as well. Thanks for the advice. Been watching tons of videos on youtube and got really interested in playing guitars. As for the type of music that i like playing. Here's a link to it. Just a heads up it's Jap pop music 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pumMgWGQOag


----------



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)

sneakypete said:


> Just take your time don`t rush into a purchase you may regret later...who among us hasn`t done that ?


Which time? :tongue:


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

If' you want to go electric, and you've got a relatively fast computer, you might want to consider getting yourself a USB interface instead of an amplifier. It's 40$-100$ for a basic unit that comes with a software bundle (VST) that should meet most of your needs. There's also plenty of freeware VST plugins.


----------



## hero182 (Aug 10, 2008)

I think i am leaning towards the acoustic side. And if i want to bring a buddy who plays guitar with me then gotta wait 1 week until i can get one...sob and continues sobbing.... Just wondering if some music stores will give some a discount or deals if i buy a set with them meaning, guitar,hard case, picks and a tunner. Because i heard that L & M don't give deals or discount and you can't negotiate with them at all but not sure if this is true since i read it up on the internet. Also is it true that some stores don't charge u taxes if you pay by cash?? I wanna buy smart and not waste any $ at all since classes are about to start and paying for college is sucking my $ dry. Can you list any tips to buying smart?? Thanks in advance


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

hero182 said:


> I think i am leaning towards the acoustic side. And if i want to bring a buddy who plays guitar with me then gotta wait 1 week until i can get one...sob and continues sobbing.... Just wondering if some music stores will give some a discount or deals if i buy a set with them meaning, guitar,hard case, picks and a tunner. Because i heard that L & M don't give deals or discount and you can't negotiate with them at all but not sure if this is true since i read it up on the internet. Also is it true that some stores don't charge u taxes if you pay by cash?? I wanna buy smart and not waste any $ at all since classes are about to start and paying for college is sucking my $ dry. Can you list any tips to buying smart?? Thanks in advance


L&M will deal and throw some stuff in. I get great deals from them but I've also spent a crap load of money there over the years.


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

Very musical. I like it.. It also looks doable without investing years of learning.


----------



## hero182 (Aug 10, 2008)

should i also get some strings for when the strings break? if so which brand of strings do i need?


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

hero182 said:


> should i also get some strings for when the strings break? if so which brand of strings do i need?


I would say get a set of extra light strings. One of the biggest problems when you start playing is sore fingers. 10 - 47s or thereabouts.. A guitar store will know what that means. Martin extra lights are 10 - 47s. When your fingers get over the shock, you can get heavier strings, but the lighter the better when you first start playing.
However, it is really important to have the action set really low ( sometimes termed fast ), so that your fingers can handle it. Who cares if the strings buzz on the frets when you are learning. After all, you will be making all kinds of rude noises at the beginning:smile:


----------



## hero182 (Aug 10, 2008)

what do u mean have the action set really low??? sorry new to these terms


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

You might want to shop around for a Taylor 100 series: you might be able to talk one out of a nice store for the price you want to pay.


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

hero182 said:


> what do u mean have the action set really low??? sorry new to these terms


Low/fast action just means the strings are low to the frets.. Some cheaper guitars have a half inch between the strings and the frets near where the body meets the neck.. Look at a number of guitars in the store and compare the string height at the 12th fret on a number of guitars. You want a guitar with minimum string height. This is a setup item, but some stores can't or won't setup acoustics. Electrics are easier to setup, because they usually have adjustable bridges. You should probably get a book that will introduce you to the different parts of a guitar and the common terms.. You need to know what a bridge, saddle, nut, fret etc. are. and what purpose they serve. Kind of guitar 101.
Speaking of cheap / affordable guitars. Someone else on this forum just bought a guitar from Rondo music for $149 + shipping and it looks like he is in love with it. For a starter guitar it could be okay. However.. there goes the cardinal rule about not purchasing a guitar that you haven't actually had in your hands.. Since you are just starting and don't have much experience with what a guitar feels and sounds like in your hands.. this might not be a bad way to go.


----------

